# Springfield Park Rangers



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Anybody here know anything about the Springfield Park Rangers? I checked their website, not too bad, but doesn't have any contact info on it really. Anyone have knowlegde of what they do?


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Lets see if I can shed some light on this for you.

They are Reserve/Intermittent trained, along with CPR/!st Responder, Pepper Spray, Defensive Tactics, and Straight Baton. They DO NOT carry fire arms. They patrol all parks and surrounding areas in Springfield, but mostly forest park. They only work when the parks are open. SPD covers when they are closed.

They make traffic stops and right citations, They make arrests and get court time. They have a bike patrol unit. Inside their little station they have communications equipment for themselves and on WMLEC and I think SPD Freq., plus NCIC They have several patrol vehicles including 1 SUV and their uniforms are professional. They get their police powers from the City of Springfield but they could also get them from the state if they wanted.

To get in. You have to pay for the Reserve/Intermittent Academy yourself (they will pay for the books) unless you are already trained and current. You have to pay for all of your own uniforms and equipment and must work 10 hours a week. This is a non-paying job, (specials), But I have to way as far as Special police programs in Western Mass they are the best. They get tons of court experience and arrests plus writing tickets. I would say even better then W Springfield Special Police program.

Former park rangers (no names) Homeland Security (guy works 3 doors down from the Director), CT State Police, CT local police officer, Secret Service Agent and others. They are so good that cities like Worcester invited them to assist them in creating their own park rangers.

That is all I can think of.

No I never worked for them but I did do some training in CPR/1st Responder and Baton for them


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

All that and carry no guns, now what a-hole decided that? Sounds like it


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Sounds like it should be a f/t P.D.


----------

